# Wow



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

ok, I got great news...
I was joking with my dad about wanting a 350 Z (I thought it was out of my league), and he said, "well, why dont you trade in your car and use it as a down payment"!!!! i have a 200 sx se
At first i thought i couldnt afford it but, when i looked them up I found out that the model i want is only around $29,000
i want the Enthusiast model, it is the one with the automatic transmission that can be switched to a manual...
My question is,
Is this kinda transmission reliable, and how much will it cost to replace if/ when it goes...
thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

I dont have the exact answer to your question,but I do know that between the years on 1991-1996 there were no better made automatic transmitions than the ones used in the 300zx then.I had a 1991 300zx 2+2 then and found that information in many articles.So if I know nissan like I do(I have a 2002 Altima 3.5se with the auto-which you can slide over to engage the overdrive-)then id say your pretty safe.BTW did you check on the price of insurance?That was the deciding factor in me getting the 1991 333zx 2+2 auto back then vs the 1991 300zx TT 5-speed. Well the price had a little to do with it but mostly the price of insurance!LOL Well Good luck with the Z


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

well, I'm 19 with no accidents or points on my license and I have had my license for 3 years... Im guessing insuranse should be around 135-160, its $50 a month right now on my 97 200 sx se


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *well, I'm 19 with no accidents or points on my license and I have had my license for 3 years... Im guessing insuranse should be around 135-160, its $50 a month right now on my 97 200 sx se *


i was told the break comes in when you are 21.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

damn thats cheap! Not to start a story post, but I am 17 w/ 2 accidents and 3 point on my license, and my insurance is around 260/month!!!! I can't wait until I turn 18 so my points will be cleared and my insurance will drop, its a killer!

Ju§tin


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

350zx with auto?! Go for the 6-speed. An auto 350zx would have to be a girls car. No offense. There would be a huge performance difference in manual or automatic. Besides a manual is cheaper. And you can't dump the clutch in an auto.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

350z auto vs 350z 6-speed-----sure there is going to be a slight performance differance! A girls car ? Sure it could be, but to say its not a bad ass car your crazy! Go to the drag strip sometime Id say thet youll be surprised how many fast racers have a automatic transmition.Tthe auto is much more consistant on the track. As far as dumping the clutch in a 350z all thats going to do(besides the extreem ware)is send you into a flat circle! LOL any how you look at it 350z auto or 6-speed that is a awsome car!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

jEzTeR said:


> * LOL any how you look at it 350z auto or 6-speed that is a awsome car! *



all Zs are bad ass!
in fact, all Nissan are bad ass cars!!!(except maybe for the Quest;-))


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hmm, you can peel out with an auto. Just rev the car up in neutral and quickly pop it into D or 1...whichever. Also...I can think of some nissan cars that aren't bad ass, but I shant mention which ones, since a lot of people on this sentra forum have one....

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> *Hmm, you can peel out with an auto. Just rev the car up in neutral and quickly pop it into D or 1...whichever. Also...I can think of some nissan cars that aren't bad ass, but I shant mention which ones, since a lot of people on this sentra forum have one....
> 
> Ju§tin *


 OMG! Some people are all about tearing up a nice car! LOL Please dont put any auto in N and rev it up then drop it into gear!
You can get wheel in an auto by just stomping the gas and some fast cars will even bark 2nd when they shift.Having an automatic is a differant thing and should be treated that way.BTW 1 or 2 reckless driving tickets will teach you that its not such a good idea to be leaving rubber trails all over town.(not to mention the cost of new tires or a new clutch)


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

so is peeling out the only reason to have a manual? lol


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Is that a serious question? In manual you can drag out gears to get better speed, and you can always shift ::Technically:: into any gear to be in a better power range, while an auto might just stay in the same gear, giving you lag. 

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Unless you live in an area where you'll be driving in a lot of traffic, I'd say go with the manual. First off, you're getting a sports car, and a nice 6-speed manual transmission will go quite nice with it. Autos are alright...after learning how to drive manual and driving manual everyday, there's no way I'd be able to go back to autos. I just find manuals so much fun and so rewarding to drive, I'm still learning new things. And about the tiptronic transmission or whatever Nissan is calling it with their models...it's really not that great. My mom's Volvo Cross Country sport wagon has it, and it's fun to play around with, but it doesn't feel like a manual at all. Anyway, it's up to you...I'd say if you don't know how to drive stick, give it a try...it's frustrating at first, but it's a ton of fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

do you realize that the first year of cars has been alocted. They sold all the 2003's that there going to make, which means unless you buy from a private dealer for over the sticker price you can't get one. My neibor just got the inside track on one but *IF* he is lucky enought to get it, he'll be paying over 35,000 for it. go to your local dealer and see if he can hold a strait face when you ask him if they can get you one for the sticker price.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

350Zs aren't all sold out for the entire first year. However, the next few months are. 

And if you want to get an auto because it's better at the drag strip... you should get a car that's going to be better at the drag strip to go along with it. Zs were never made to be good drag racers. They have much better potential for other motorsports, like road courses. Besides, who really lives their life a quarter mile at a time, besides corny Fast and the Furious characters?  There's so much more to driving, and a manual tranny makes it so much more fun! Plus, it's a 6 speed! 6 speeds rule!

Also, don't underestimate how much insurance will cost you on a brand new car. Someone I know has a 1990 300ZXTT and bought a 2001 Xterra. 75% of his total insurance bill was the Xterra, even though it was only a 4 cyl model. It's still worth more than the old car, and needs to be insured for more. A 350Z is worth a hell of a lot more than a 97 200sx. This difference is even bigger than my friend's 90TT vs Xterra value. It takes 5 minutes to call your insurance company and ask, and it's worth it! You don't want to be selling your 350Z 2 months later because the insurance bill on top of the payments killed you. Btw, the big break on insurance rates doesn't come until you're 25 or get married. And it probably doesn't come at all if your record is bad!

Good luck!


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *350zx with auto?! Go for the 6-speed. An auto 350zx would have to be a girls car. No offense.*


I forgot to mention...

I take offense to this!  

First, there's no X in 350Z. 

Second, I've been driving a stick since I was 15. My best friend, Scott (a male), has been driving an automatic since he was 16 and only just learned how to drive stick a month ago at age 23. He was scared pantsless, too.

Lots of girls don't drive autos, and lots of guys do. 

--Sarah


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sorry. Statistically speaking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Im sure that ever guy out there with an auto also takes offence to that! LOL Mine is a 6-speed


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

BTW I love penguins!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

is anybody else disturbed by the comment "the auto is faster at the strip"...? who's driving the stick may I ask, not me obviously because i've never had a slower pass in a manual than an auto.

Has anyone driven the 350 yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

I think that the comment that was made was that the auto was more consistant at the track. Keeping in mind that when your drag racing you objective is to get as close to your time as you can.(which is much easier to do with an auto)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

why is john200sx only a guest now...
he had like 60 posts?


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Stick with the auto! Trust me, you wont regret it. Two of my friends work at the Infinity dealer. Ones a lot tech the other is a salesman. Needless to say, ive driven just about every variation of g35's and 350z's from super duper bling-bank-expensive to the base model cheapo (if you can call it that.). And from the base model 350z, touring, enthusiast, to the only track model in here in the state.(the owner has a porsche as a daily driver!) in both 6speed and auto.

I personally would go for the 6 speed myself for the pure nostalgic "im in control of the car" feeling. But I tell you with no B.S., I would be a way faster driver with the auto. At the strip or at the auto-x. Unlike the "tiptronic" type transmissions I have driven from different manafactures, the nissan/infinity trans will stay in gear and not down shift regardless of how bad you abuse the gas. We have held every gear to the redline without the thing downshifting. I tell you honestly, at the auto-x track, Id go against ANYONE with the manual trans.........its that good. It might be more consistent at the quarter too, though im still trying to bribe my friend to take his G35 demo to the strip.

I am a lucky bastard when my friend comes by my work to let me "test drive" a different car every day that he has to put gas in after detailing it. Life is such a bitch, how do I live with myself? 

Oh, and about burn outs with an auto? Just put it into first and floor it with your left foot on the brake lightly to keep the car from rolling. Once the tires let loose, it doesn't take much to do rolling burn outs and massive donuts in a G35. God they are great cars! I wish I could own one.


-verno.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think he was kicked off.... in another thread he was talking crap about b14's and 1 day it just stopped he is not even registered anymore!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Whoa! remind me, no smack talkin'-verno


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

ok, Sarah
ur the man!
not only do you drive stick,
know nissan, and have one of the sickest cars out there,
but you're a CHICK!!!!
THATS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!
I wish women around here would learn to appreciate 5 and 6 speeds, not to mentionyou drive a 300zxTT, which is one of the sexiest cars on the road!!!
I have a question for everyone
Why would you get a "performance" car in an auto?
Especially when you're buying it brand new?
Yes, I have an auto, its my first car i got it from my uncle, but i would trade it in a heartbeat for a fivespeed, theyre so much more fun.
Did you know you can't make to many mods to the power in an automatic, or else your transmission will start slippin?
Unless of course you want your automatic transmission rebuilt to your specifications, but otherwise...
Or that if you know how to shift you'll always run a better time than a mirror image automatic?
And whoever said to dropit from nuetral to drive, what are you thinking? 350z auto's will roast tire without that, they operate on a drive by wire throttle, with a one to one ratio, not to mention they're rear wheel drive, though there weight distribution is impressive, they will roast em good, JUST PUT YOUR FOOT TO THE FLOOR, I promise it'll roast em, my maxima will chirp every now and then, AND thats a frontwheel drive without the drive by wire and alot less torque
but that doesnt matter because you should get the SIX SPEED
And thats all I have to say


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

john200sx
come on dude, the 6 speed has soooo much more then the auto, trust me, after about 2 months, your gunna be wishing that you had the manual. and doing that auto manual switch SUCKS! i helped my friend do it on his perlude, it wasnt fun, i hated working on that car i must say, but friends help each other out you know, ANYWAYS, whatever you chose to do, have fun building that car, it will be fun! keep us nissan gear heads informed! good luck and have fun beatin' all those hondas that will undoubtingly rev on you. PEACE!


----------

